# MISC | Direct trains from your city



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

There are direct trains from my city *LJUBLJANA* (Slovenia) to the following cities abroad:

- Frankfurt
- Zürich
- Vienna
- Budapest
- Belgrade
- Rijeka
- Trieste–Udine

And additionally to the following Slovenian towns:

- Koper
- Kamnik
- Rosalnice

I didn't mention cities lying in between. What about other cities? :cheers:


----------



## nachalnik (Nov 7, 2008)

Final destinations of international trains/waggons ex Vienna (D=daytime train; N= overnight train; NN = overnight trains, 2 nights):

- Zürich (D+N)
- München (D+N)
- Frankfurt (D, via Nürnberg)
- Düsseldorf (N, via Nürnberg - Frankfurt - Köln)
- Dortmund (D, via Nürnberg - Franbkfurt - Köln)
- Hamburg (D, via Nürnberg - Frankfurt - Köln - Dortmund)
- Hamburg (D+N, via Nürnberg - Hannover)
- Berlin (N, via Praha - Dresden)
- Gdynia (D, via Ostrava - Katowice - Warszawa)
- Warszawa (D+N, via Ostrava - Katowice)
- St. Petersburg* (NN, via Minsk - Vitebsk)
- Moskwa* (N, via Minsk - Smolensk)
- Krakow (N, via Ostrava)
- Ceske Velenice (D)
- Znojmo (D)
- Praha (D, via Brno)
- Breclav (D)
- Bohumin (D)
- Bratislava (D)
- Kosice (N, via Ostrava - Zilina; from dec. 2016)
- Hegyeshalom (D)
- Györ (D)
- Budapest (D, via Györ)
- Nyiregyhaza (D, via Györ - Budapest - Debrecen)
- Bucuresti (N, via Györ Budapest - Arad - Brasov)
- Beograd (D, via Györ - Budapest - Novi Sad)
- Sopron (D)
- Zagreb (D, via Maribor)
- Ljubljana (D, via Maribor)
- Venezia (D+N)
- Roma (N, via Bologna - Firenze)
- Livorno* (N, via Bologna - Firenze)
- Milano (N, via Verona)
- Nice* (N, via Bolzano - Verona - Milano - Genova)

* = not daily

Nachalnik


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Not my city, but here are direct trains from ZAGREB (Croatia):

- Frankfurt
- Zürich
- Vienna
- Budapest
- Belgrade

And to the following Croatian cities:

- Split
- Rijeka
- Osijek
- Kotoriba
- Varaždin via Zabok and via Koprivnica
- Novska via Dugo Selo and via Sisak
- Kloštar via Koprivnica and via Bjelovar
- Harmica


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

From the nearest international train station (not in my city), which is Rotterdam Centraal, there are trains to:

*Belgium*
Antwerpen
Mechelen
Bruxelles (city and airport)

*France*
Lille
Paris

There are also seasonal services to other cities in France, but there are just weekly trains for 2-3 months, so I'm not including them.


----------



## BlackArt-ist (Oct 1, 2014)

Lyon Part-Dieu has direct international connections with the following cities:

-Geneva (9/day)
-Basel (1/day)
-Turin/Milan (1/day)
-Brussels (7/day)
-Luxembourg (2/day)
-Mannheim/Karlsruhe/Frankfurt (1/day)
-Barcelona (1/day)
-London (seasonal frequencies, every saturdays all year round)


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

International connections from *Barcelona-Sants*:

France:

- Cerbère (7/day)
- Latour-de-Carol - Enveitg (4/day)
- Paris (2/day in winter; 3/day in summer)
- Lyon (1/day)
- Marseille (1/day)
- Toulouse (1/day - only in summer)

Until not so long ago there used to be night trains to Switzerland (Zurich) and Italy (Milan), but they were discontinued in December 2012.


----------



## Harbornite (Jul 15, 2016)

In Birmingham, we have direct services to the following cities, all of which are in the UK:

*Virgin Trains*

London
Chester
Glasgow
Edinburgh
Carlisle
Preston


*Crosscountry*
Newcastle
Leeds
Doncaster
Aberdeen
Dundee
Plymouth
Exeter
Bristol
Gloucester
Cardiff
Newport
Wakefield


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

*From Timisoara, Romania*

*Domestic - cities over 100.000 people*
Bucharest
Iasi
Cluj-Napoca
Baia Mare
Brasov
Targu Mures
Sibiu
Constanta (summer only)
Craiova
Arad
Oradea
Satu Mare
Turnu Severin
Ploiesti
Suceava
Botosani

*International*
Budapest
Vrsac (Serbia)
Sofia


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

From Toronto Union:

Montreal, Ottawa, London, Niagara Falls, Sarnia, Windsor, Vancouver, New York.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, no international trains pass through Łódź nowadays. Even though it's the third biggest city in Poland with the population of 700 000, until 2007 it was second biggest.

The last one did in 2005. "Bohemia" Warsaw-Wrocław-Prague (Moscow-Warsaw-Wrocław-Prague on selected days). It got then redirected through Poznań (Warsaw-Poznań-Wrocław-Prague instead of Warsaw-Łódź-Wrocław-Prague). Currently, it does not exist at all and the only train connection from Wrocław to Prague is by regional trains, with a few train changes.

According to www.strony.toya.net.pl/~pszalk/news/news/NLDZ_200512_1.htm - a short history of international trains in Łódź:
1980 - to Dresden-Frankfurt-Paris, to Prague, to Leipzig, Moscow-Prague through train
1994 - to Leipzig, Moscow-Prague through train, to Frankfurt (on selected days to Brno and Geneva, once a week to Madrid)
2001-2003 - to Dresden and the Moscow-Prague through train
2004-2005 - only Prague and Moscow

Actually, even the first trains in Łódź were international trains...

The first railway line (1865) was the Kolej Fabryczno-Łódzka railway, which was a connector to the Warsaw-Vienna railway (1846). Which was connecting the Russian Empire with the Austrian Empire.

The second one was the Warsaw-Kalisz railway (1902), connecting the Russian Empire with the German Empire.

But it's the past. The Warsaw-Kalisz railway lies now fully in Poland, and serves as a part of one of the Warsaw-Wrocław connections (through Łódź - the shortest one, but not the fastest one due to quite poor condition of tracks). The Warsaw-Vienna railway crosses three countries now: Poland, Czech Republic and Austria. There are still direct Warsaw-Vienna trains, and if I am not mistaken, they use the same route (OK, one of them uses a newer route in the part from Warsaw to Katowice).

Now, the closest station with international trains is Kutno (population 45 000), a small station on the Warsaw-Poznań-Berlin route, 60 km from Łódź. Concerning international trains, only those Warsaw-Berlin stop there. And the next one is Warsaw, 130 km from Łódź, with the widest choice of international trains in Poland. Although much weakened from what was in the past.

For example, the only trains that go further to the west than to Berlin, are luxury Russian sleeper trains to Paris. The only cost-effective connection further than to Berlin was the Jan Kiepura train - suspended in 2016. There is also no trains to the southern part of Germany.

The best situation is with the trains to the south. We have connections to Prague, Vienna and Budapest. Although the problem is, all of them cross the Polish border in the same neighborhood, close to Ostrava in Czech Republic. All the other railway border crossings on our southern border, though some of them used by long-distance trains in the past, are now either used by local trains only, or have the traffic suspended.

There even used to be direct summer connections to Bulgaria a few years ago - although they were suspended, then not a long time ago Russians redirected they trains to Bulgaria through Poland due to the situation in Ukraine - but Russian international trains are expensive.

East - here it's also quite good. Two working crossings with Ukraine and one with Belarus, through which also trains to Moscow go.

To the north - here, the situation is worst. No trains to the Kaliningrad Circuit at all. On the connection to Lithuania - there used to be trains to Shestokai from Warsaw, with a connection to Vilnius there. For a few years, there was no such connection at all. Now, there is only a local Białystok-Kaunas train. It's a 250 km route, but there are only typically local trains on it...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ What about domestic trains from Łódź?


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

*From The Hague*

I'm sticking to intercity trains, otherwise this is gonna take me a week to figure out. 

*Domestic - cities over 500.000 people*
Amsterdam
Rotterdam

*Domestic - cities over 100.000 people*
Utrecht
Eindhoven
Tilburg
Groningen
Almere
Breda
Apeldoorn
Haarlem
Enschede
Amersfoort
Zwolle
Leiden
Dordrecht
Leeuwarden
Delft
Venlo

*International*
Antwerp
Brussels


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

International connections from *Madrid*:

France:

- Hendaye (2/day)
- Marseille (1/day)

Portugal:

- Lisbon (1/day)

Until December 2013 there was a night train to Paris, but it was discontinued after the opening of the HSL between Barcelona and France.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Verso said:


> ^^ What about domestic trains from Łódź?


Not so bad. Although could be better.

To Warsaw - every hour or even more frequently, by 2 companies (3 companies on weekends).

Kraków - 5 trains/a day
Katowice - 4 trains/a day
Wrocław - 4 x IC + 2 x regional train (based on old EN57 EMU's, take the IC if you can)
Poznań - 4 x IC + 3 x regional train (theoretically should be on renovated EN57, but old EN57 trains appear very often), IC's use a different route from the regional trains and they are through trains to Szczecin
Szczecin - 4 x IC (same trains as to Poznań)
Gdańsk - 4 trains/a day
Białystok - 6 x IC (trains through Warsaw)
Olsztyn - 1 x IC
Lublin - 1 x IC (through Warsaw, the shorter route through Radom is not used any more)
Bydgoszcz - 3 trains/a day (through trains to Gdańsk)
Kielce - no direct connections, and the fastest connection is through Warsaw
Rzeszów - no direct connections, the fastest option is to change trains in Kraków
Gorzów Wielkopolski - no direct connections, change to a regional train in the town of Krzyż which is between Poznań and Szczecin
Zielona Góra - also no direct trains, change in Poznań

But probably the most interesting case is the city of Płock. They have NO long-distance trains at all, only regional ones. And no sensible train connection with Warsaw (the trains must go through Kutno). Population 120 000.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Segovia --> 55.000 inhabitans. 

International connections:

Hendaye (France)

Important cities in Spain:

Albacete
Alicante
Bilbao
Burgos
Cuenca
El Ferrol
Gijón
Irún
A Coruña
León
Lugo
Madrid
Ourense
Oviedo
Palencia
Pontevedra
Salamanca
Donostia/San Sebastián
Santander
Santiago de Compostela
Torrelavega
Valladolid
Vigo
Vitoria/Gasteiz
Zamora


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit. wrong thread.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

From Oslo:

N:
Stavanger
Bergen
Trondheim

S:
Göteborg
Stockholm


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

From my city (all destinations are domestic):

- Eindhoven (4/h)
- 's-Hertogenbosch (4/h)
- Nijmegen (2/h)
- Arnhem (2/h)
- Zwolle (2/h)
- Breda (6/h)
- Roosendaal (2/h)

That's about it for until April. Then after four months the following will be re-added:

- Rotterdam (2/h)
- The Hague (2/h)

We are by far the single largest city in the country not connected to:

- Utrecht (used to be 2/h until December 10)
- Amsterdam (in a far past there were some direct trains, most recently in 2005 on irregular basis)

And where the first is a nuisance that could easily be added by tweaking the schedule, the second is a nightmare to go to as it is either a long detour or (like Rotterdam and The Hague) highly unreliable (>12.5% is cancelled on average) connection.

In the further past we had trains to Turnhout (until 1934 at least), while until 1994 we had a direct international train to Cologne. The peculiar thing is that Schengen and other incentives to tighten connections with other countries came from this period while this international train was scrapped. And now neighbouring Eindhoven is desparate for a new train to Germany for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Direct trains from Shrewsbury, UK (70,000 population) go to:

Wellington
Oakengates
Telford Central
Shifnal
Cosford
Albrighton
Codsall
Bilbrook
Wolverhampton
Coseley
Tipton
Dudley Port
Sandwell & Dudley
Smethwick Galton Bridge
Smethwick Rolfe Street
Birmingham New Street
Birmingham International (airport)
Coventry
Rugby
Watford Junction
London Euston
Church Stretton
Craven Arms
Ludlow
Leominster
Hereford
Abergavenny
Pontypool & New Inn
Cwmbran
Newport
Cardiff Central
Llanharan
Bridgend
Pyle
Port Talbot Parkway
Baglan
Briton Ferry
Neath
Skewen
Llansamlet
Swansea
Gowerton
Llanelli
Pembrey & Burry Port
Kidwelly
Ferryside
Carmarthen
Whitland
Clunderwen
Clarbeston Road
Haverfordwest 
Johnston
Milford Haven
Narberth
Kilgetty
Saundersfoot
Tenby
Broome
Hopton Heath
Bucknell
Knighton
Knucklas
Llangynllo
Llanbister Road
Dolau
Pen-y-Bont
Llandrindod Wells
Builth Road
Climeri
Garth
Llangammarch
Llanwrtyd
Sugar Loaf
Cynghordhy
Llandovery
Llanwrda
Llangadog
Llandeilo
Ffairfach
Llandybie
Ammanford
Pantyffynon
Ponturddulais
Llangennech
Bynea
Welshpool
Newtown
Caersws
Machynlleth
Dovey Junction
Borth
Aberystwyth
Penhelig
Aberdovey
Tywyn
Tonfanau
Llwyngwril
Fairbourne
Morfa Mawddach
Barmouth
Llanaber
Talybont
Dyffryn Ardudwy
Llanbedr
Pensarn Gwynedd
Llandanwg
Harlech
Tygwyn
Talsarnau
Llandecwyn
Penrhyndeudraeth
Minffordd
Porthmadog
Criccieth
Penychain
Aberech
Pwllheli
Gobowen
Chirk
Ruabon
Wrexham General
Chester
Shotton
Flint
Prestatyn
Rhyl
Abergele & Pensarn
Colwyn Bay
Llandudno Junction
Conwy
Penmaenmawr
Llanfairfechan
Bangor
Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
Bodorgan
Ty Croes
Rhosneigr
Valley
Holyhead
Yorton
Wem
Prees
Whitchurch
Wrenbury
Nantwich
Crewe
Wilmslow
Stockport
Manchester Piccadilly


----------

